# 2003 ford f250 FS



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

2003 ford f250, 5.4 trinon v8, 4x4, a lot of new parts added a couple months ago. 153k miles. Transmission rebuilt 3 years ago. Runs good. Interior is very clean. Nice looking truck. Could use rear bumper. not perfect but nice truck for its age. $8000/bo


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

truck is sold, please close thread please. thank you admin


----------

